# 94 F150 302 Fisher Hyd Pump Mounting



## PARTSMGR (Dec 8, 2003)

Hi- I have a 1988 Ford F150 and am moving up a few years to a 1994- does anyone out there have some pics of the mounting configuration fir their underhood belt driven hydraulic plow pump? 
Its a Fisher setup-- I still have the old setup from my 1988 - I mounted it off the a/c compressor- fabbed up some angles and used the howd down bolts for the a/c to dold than angles down and just played with it until I got it right....

Thanks guys ahead of time for your help

Brian


----------



## PARTSMGR (Dec 8, 2003)

PARTSMGR;885935 said:


> Hi- I have a 1988 Ford F150 and am moving up a few years to a 1994- does anyone out there have some pics of the mounting configuration fir their underhood belt driven hydraulic plow pump?
> Its a Fisher setup-- I still have the old setup from my 1988 - I mounted it off the a/c compressor- fabbed up some angles and used the howd down bolts for the a/c to dold than angles down and just played with it until I got it right....
> 
> Thanks guys ahead of time for your help
> ...


Ok. that's what I get for not proofreading my posts before hitting the send button. Sorry for the misspelling


----------



## BoulderBronco (Aug 20, 2003)

The AC configurations were the same from 87-96. So you should be able to swap it all over. I ran the same setup for years. I didn't have the actual bracket so I just fabbed one up. I actually ran the pump and and my auxilary air compressor off the stock ac. Unfortunatly I don't have any pics but it was real cool. Check out my website at Broncoair.com. You can see what we have done with adding a bracket for an air compressor. It's pretty much the same thing you are doing. When I did mine I just added another bracket to the top of our BroncoAir bracket to run the hydraulic pump. Worked great. Anyway you should be fine if your using those four bolts on top of the stock AC compressor. Just be sure the bolts are biting the stock AC/PS pump bracket with enough threads or they will pull out.


----------



## jzeller4 (Oct 2, 2008)

do you have to go from v belt to serpentine ?


----------



## davetileguy (Oct 26, 2010)

I want to mount a hydraulic pump as cheaply as possible to my 96 GMC 5.7 vortech,1.doe anyone know where to get a dual crankshaft pulley either t serpentienes or serpenteine and v belt? 2.or dual altornator pulley?3. instead of an electric clutch what do you call an idler pulley which would require a pin or bolt for seasonal engagment?


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

davetileguy, thanks for the resurection...i'm about to embark on a similar journey but wasn't really sure if I should post in the fisher or the ford section. 88 F150 to a 97 F150, both serpentines but the pump is V. Just maybe the extra pulley attachement is the same......yeah right. I'll be posting soon.


----------



## PARTSMGR (Dec 8, 2003)

*95 f150`*

Guys... I'm lucky in that the setup I purchased came off of the correct year truck- 93-95 F150. Only issue I ran into was spacing out the fan clutch--- Fisher whacked me $101 for the fan spacer. Ford changed from 30mm fan hub to 33mm in 93 and up. I tried to find a fan clutch with the same threads- not no luck. so I had to bite the bullet and ante up to Fisher. My bracketry came off a truck that did not have A/C- so fabrication was in order to utilize the brackets provided. So far so good. I run a v-belt pulley off the crank- spaced out an additional 3/4" to clear the a/c clutch. I don't run a electric clutch on the pump or a removable bolt- it runs all the time. I have the luxury that this plow truck is mainly a snowtime truck-- I have a Volvo station wagon as a daily driver.

If anyone is interested in pics- drop me a jingle.. I can snap a few as we go on installing this stuff...


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

JINGLE ! LOL, maybe it will help have an idea what i'm in for if it's the same type of setup....
I wonder, what if you just used a pulley got rid of the fan and used electric fans.
Or does your pump drive come from the fan pulley? On mine it is down on the crankshaft.

Take a peek at the thread if you think some pics from you would help. THanks !

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=108464&highlight=quisman


----------



## PARTSMGR (Dec 8, 2003)

*95 f150*

My aux. pulley is off the crankshaft pulley. I was lucky enough to get the original one that came off the donor truck- only issue is that I had to have 3/4"spacers made for it- Not a problem since I work at a machine company. I have never tried to run anything off the fan pulley. I always run v-belts on my pumps. This particular truck calls for using a log splitter type pump with a remote reservoir- (95 F150 with the 300 ci inline 6). I didn't get this pump with the setup- I have always had the pump and reservoir all in one. This is the reason for the spacers to clear the a/c compressor and having to use 2 of the Fisher 8662 spacers for the clutch fan to prevent it from whacking the belt. All it a tight fit- but other than having to notch the plastic inner fender on the driver's side. No big mods were required.


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh, gotcha. Thanks for the info. Ah yes, the unstoppable inline 6 !!! Have fun !


----------



## PARTSMGR (Dec 8, 2003)

*95 f150*

My F150 uses a 3 bolt crank pulley- While my old 88 F150 uses a 4 bolt setup with a 4" deep spacer behind on the crank pulley. I wanted to use the old crank pulley- but 4 bolts don't generally bolt into 3 holes too easy. I hope you can space out your fan clutch to clear the belt on your new rig. Worst case would be to go to Napa and look thru their fan clutch id book to find one with a longer mounting hub to clear the belt.


----------

